# adesign brushes!



## Ikara (Dec 17, 2008)

So there's a adesign brushes friends and family sale right now 
adesign brushes - product line
20% off plus free shipping (worldwide!!!!)

I just got my purchase today and I am super pleased with the quality, the synthetic brushes are uber soft yet firm. I got the cheek brush, angle cheek brush, medium kabuki and skin care set (great value plus with discount!!!)

I'll let you know how they perform as soon as I have time to wash and try them


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I'll def consider it, I've wanted to try some of their brushes for a while!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow thank you! I am curious about their brushes!


----------



## Odette (Dec 17, 2008)

I have most of their brushes and they are pretty good.  I especially like their pointed and flat top foundation brushes.


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Somehow the price is not adjusting for me with the discount??? Or are the prices already reduced? I don't think so....?


----------



## Ikara (Dec 17, 2008)

The discount is already applied if you browse the links in: adesign brushes - product line

If you go to -> product line <- at the upper menu you'll shop with regular price

For example:

Pointed foundation kabuki <3  Regular price: $26   With discount: $20.80


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

I probably have no business looking at these brushes, but will do so anyway......... Says the brush whore!


----------



## carandru (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes!! I have wanted to try these brushes for a long time now.  Then, makeupbyrenren did a review on her blog and yt which only increased my desire to own these brushes.


----------



## carandru (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I probably have no business looking at these brushes, but will do so anyway......... Says the brush whore!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I accept all kinds of charity if you are ever so inclined to lighten your brush stash


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

These brushes are freakin' fantastic! LOVE them! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a full set of adesign brushes.  The XL Face brush is amazing and uber soft.  The face brush is dense but not as soft, but pretty good.  My cheek and angle cheek brushes are scratchy and I don't use them regularly but I do like the eye shadow brushes, the foundation brush, rounded foundation brush and concealer brush a lot.  Also the double end eye brow brush is great.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

I actully bought the set after reading referals on specktra. there was a big tnread on here a year or more ago. they are really soft. well made. but i still prefer my mac brushes to them. they did come in a beautiful brush roll that is sooo nice though. it was my favorite part of the purchase


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm preeetty sure I'm going to be getting the Adesign Skin Care Brush Set as a Christmas gift! Possible the pointed foundation brush and flat top kabuki, crossing my fingers for those! Super excited, can't wait.

On another note, anyone notice that Coastal Scents synthetic wide buffer brush looks a lot like Adesigns flat top kabuki? The quality is probably different I assume, but the CS one looks like a good dupe for the Adesign if anyone was interested.


----------



## user79 (Dec 20, 2008)

I asked for some of these for Xmas, hopefully I'll get the skincare set.


----------



## honeyjr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_I have most of their brushes and they are pretty good.  I especially like their pointed and flat top foundation brushes._

 
I ordered several of their brushes and the ones I stuck with are these two.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

Got my order today. I thought my mail-day was done but they ship with fed-ex and the package was a great surprise when I got home earlier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am in love with the pointed kabuki!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay, 
So I purusing the adesign site and saw that now their brush set is only 14 pieces (as opposed to 18 when I got it) and $120 (as opposed to $99 when it was on sale last year).  I am glad I got my brushes when I did.  But luckily you guess still have the discount.  But I'm just saying, wow...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

My second order with the kabuki set and the pointed concealer brush from December 22th arrived on December 24th.


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2008)

Does the pointed kabuki soak up a lot of product? I was thinking of buying this for liquid foundation...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

I haven't used them yet because I washed the brushes yesterday evening for the first time and I can't try the pointed kabuki with Studio Fix Fluid before tomorrow.


----------



## Ikara (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Does the pointed kabuki soak up a lot of product? I was thinking of buying this for liquid foundation..._

 
It doesn't soak up much, just like any other foundation brush. It's super soft and blends really nicely.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 28, 2008)

I used the pointed kabuki today with SFF and I love it! I put a little bit of SFF on the back of my hand and gently swirl the brush in it and it doesn't soak up much I agree.

For me it is now my HG liquid foundation brush because it especially works so well on the problem area around me nose where I used to apply too much or not enough foundation with other brushes before. It blends so nicely on my entire face.. love!


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn it, I missed out, I thought I would get it for Xmas but I didn't. Seems like the sale is over. Do they have sales frequently??


----------



## Ikara (Mar 4, 2009)

Adesign brushes are on sale again! 






adesign - Now On Sale


----------



## Ikara (Apr 3, 2009)

easter sale


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 3, 2009)

I've noticed for the past 2 months they've been having different brushes at half price, you just have to keep checking


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness, the shipping is STUPID fast! I placed my order on Sunday and it's here!!! Woopee!

I'm definitely gonna order some more brushes from them. I only got the pointed foundation cuz I saw pixiwoo using one, and my bandwagonist mentality got the best of me. It's awesome!!! I love it. Soft but dense and buffs liquid and cream foundation so good. I'm gonna rest my 187 for a lil bit.


----------

